# 133+



## GaryI (Mar 18, 2015)

The lake is at 133.2 When is the last time it has been this high? The 6 years of records on the LL level site are all below this. I thought that TRA always kept the level below 133, because they are supposedly responsible for property damage due to levels above 133 ?!


----------



## charliep (May 17, 2011)

If I'm not mistaken the TRA flowage easement is at 135
Charlie


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

I believe it is 135 also. Maybe Mark or Sunbeam will chime in.


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

It is definitely high.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

69300 cfs coming out of the gates, expected to top around 75000 and Riverside heading past 138 feet. Things are looking bad. 
Easement is 135, this is the highest I have ever seen the lake.
I hope to get out and see what the drift fishing is like tomorrow. I will stay close to to Beacon's as there will be humongous logs floating in the main lake/river channel.


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

I hate to be the bearer of bad news but my son ran a marathon in Ft Worth this morning in a driving rain storm. Not what we need on the head waters of the Trinity !!


----------



## GT11 (Jan 1, 2013)

I have seen it 6" higher than it is now in my 12 years here.


----------



## Little Mac (Apr 29, 2015)

Looks like the Trinity is getting another flushing.


----------



## Dirt Daddy (Sep 11, 2004)

*Yea...its High*

Weavers Cove...We fished out chairs, doors and a jet ski....almost to the top of the bulkhead....Wow


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Cape Rolaye Marina. Have never seen all three docks at the boat ramp under water.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Saw it at 134.2 one time back in the 80's. Can'y remember the year since it was during the time when I was working 30/30 and coming in from Singapore every 60 days. In those days I was not very "alert" most times., LOL


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Cape Rolaye??? Too much CoolAid Pet Spoon!! LOL


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

She is trying to misdirect everyone from her sshs fishinganimal.


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

134.3 in 1994 is the record. The easement is 135 feet. Having said that, there is no reasonable excuse for not controlling the level to protect property on the lake and downstream. If you ask TRA, they will tell you they are not a flood control lake, but still, those gates could have been opened much sooner when the lake was way above 131.


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

I have to agree Mark


----------



## saved (Feb 1, 2014)

It looks like the lake is finally starting to drop after this last rain. Hopefully they will be able to start to slowly close the gates. I did a little math and at the current rate of 74,800 cfs they have been releasing 2,014,214,400 gallons of water per hour.


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Road to the shoot. What shoot?!


----------

